# Which bike for Hut trip? <dirt>



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

In 2 weeks we depart for Durango, CO to do the San Juan Hut tour to Moab, UT. 215 miles of middle-of-nowhere getting away from it all. No cell phones, no laptops, no iced caramel lattes. The first Hut is at 11,000 ft. so these sea level lungs are gonna be hurting.

The only problem is that I haven't decided which bike to take. 29er mountain bike with fat tires and 1x9 gearing (singlespeed ain't gonna cut it), or Surly Cross Check with 700c x 44 knobbies, drop bars and a middle & big ring and cassette. No granny ring on either. Both will have a rear rack + panniers.

Both have rigid forks although I could put a shock on the 29er.

thoughts? Which one will be easier to push up a hill?  It's a lot of roads and not too much technical singletrack, unless we choose to take side trails.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the pink $ bling bike... tough call, are you more comfortable on the dirtdrops (or whatever they are) or do you want discs for long descents? are the low gears comparable? which bike do you 'trust' more, in case of potential mechanical?


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

definately go for surley/gears if your from sea level and aren't climatized. at least it will give you some options for the terrain.


----------



## aosty (Apr 9, 2004)

1xNine-R, cookiepuss


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

i'm thinking niner with your "kit"


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Surly. Although, I have been lusting after one for awhile now, so my opinion may be biased!!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

aosty said:


> 1xNine-R, cookiepuss


who ax'd you? Where's your Dean? Where are my Surly photos?

So many questions, so few answers....


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I bet you a dollah that if you take the Surly the first time you see some nice ribbon of singletrack winding its way up or down from the main route you'll dope slap yourself. 

I recommend the Niner. And a BoB trailer.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

wooglin said:


> I bet you a dollah that if you take the Surly the first time you see some nice ribbon of singletrack winding its way up or down from the main route you'll dope slap yourself.
> 
> I recommend the Niner. And a BoB trailer.




you stole the words right outta my mouth.

i've got a crosscheck, kitted out exactly as you describe. while fun for the occasional offroad adventure, i think it would be difficult to enjoy for several days on end of rough fireroads and possible singletrack. not to mention, coming down from ~11,000ft with cantis isn't exactly my idea of fun.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

No one has ever regretted having too much bike for the conditions.

29er.

Plus everyone will get a kick out of seeing that bling getting dinged.


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

I agree with the last few posters. Take the Niner. You will be thankful having disc brakes with the typical afternoon showers combined with some of those long descents. Needless to say the side trips you will want to take.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Now that I think more about this I believe you are really going to regret not having a triple, can you beg, borrow or steal one?


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Both*

Ship one to each end of the route. Ride one way on one bike. Ride back on the other.

Report back with your observations.

I voted Niner.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

Definitely the niner.

With a shock, a triple, and a BoB.

And don't forget the matching lime green kit.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

YuriB said:


> i'm thinking niner with your "kit"


brilliant! Seems to be leaning towards the Niner, I'd better get crackin' on the conversion to gears. I could add a triple I suppose. A buddy who is going tried a few demo rides with a Bob and ended up ditching it for panniers. Too much weight, too jerky and too much potential to just keep adding stuff to it cuz you can. 

I don't think I'll be ripping any singltrack though with racks, panniers, handlebar bag, etc. Unless I unload at the Hut and head back out. The downhill / disc issue is a good one. Descending from 11k ft. in the drops w/cantis may get painful. Or, _more_ painful.

thanks all - Huts ho!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Late to the party...but Niner. And the kit. But not the pantyhose - don't want to get a run, now do you?


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

niner and I'll agree with the triple and bob (personal pref I guess, but I hate the way panniers and handlebar bags make my bike handle).

An aside - since you'll be coming from sea level and exerting yourself pretty well up to 11kft and then sleeping there - read up on the different types of altitude sickness and how to recognize the symptoms, including HAPE. After having it once myself and being ignorant as to the symptoms - I don't wish the experience on anyone else.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

I was going to say take the Surly, cuz I want to punish you for missing D-ville. And, I have a thing for black x-checks......but upon final analysis, I concur with the jury.....take the 2-niner :yesnod:


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Niner - with a triple and front shock.









Hit the Jail House Cafe when you get to town for breakfast. Get there early - good eats.


----------



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

you'd kick yourself for taking a digger on those chorus levers. When a loaded bike goes down on some carpet-fiber levers something is gonna break.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

nbrennan said:


> When a loaded bike goes down on some carpet-fiber levers something is gonna break.


my Niner has Avid Juicy Carbon levers, but thanks for the concern 

the conversion from rigid SS to geared touring bike is underway, per the Poll. Thanks all.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Since you're not going to convert the Surly to fix gear...You might want to run a simple 1x9, and keep the WI cranks. A 32t with a 12-32 cassette is pretty low. If you're moving much slower than that, you might as well walk. BTW - nice custom purpleeee stuff on the Sir.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks voters! The Niner mtb proved to be the right choice. Not sure I would have been digging the drop bars by Day 7.

here's a write-up in my blog:
https://hollywoodonbike.blogspot.com/2007/07/san-juan-hut-trip-2007.html

(warning: mtb content  )

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/huts07.jpg"border=5>

//and thanks to YuriB for the loaner frame bag.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice write-up. Sounds like a great trip. I don't think I would give it a try in July, but October might work.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Awesome report. So what would you have done differently bike equipment wise?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

FrontRanger said:


> Awesome report. So what would you have done differently bike equipment wise?


thanks!

the only thing I was missing was a granny ring. I rode a 1x9 drivetrain (32x12-34) and some of the long grades took their toll. I'd end up walking as others spun by in their super spinny gear. I'm a singlespeeder at heart off-road, so it was a big adjustment. But I knew I wouldn't be able to hang w/SS. But my buddy Al did and kicked all of our butts on his SS. Crazy.

I could have probably done without a front shock too. I kept it locked out almost all the time, except for a few fast, rough sections. A flatbar 'cross bike would be another good option.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> thanks!
> 
> the only thing I was missing was a granny ring. I rode a 1x9 drivetrain (32x12-34) and some of the long grades took their toll. I'd end up walking as others spun by in their super spinny gear. I'm a singlespeeder at heart off-road, so it was a big adjustment. But I knew I wouldn't be able to hang w/SS. But my buddy Al did and kicked all of our butts on his SS. Crazy.
> 
> I could have probably done without a front shock too. I kept it locked out almost all the time, except for a few fast, rough sections. A flatbar 'cross bike would be another good option.


You are a stud for running a 1X9. I can't even imagine the guy on the SS. Next time you are out this way hit the Colorado Trail. All the single track you can handle and none of the super hot temps. Of course there are no huts and warm PBR.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*temps and bars*

What a cool trip, neighbor! We were in Durango, Aspen etc. a couple weeks ago, but the wife is preggo so we stuck to easy road rides. We had temps in the high 90's all week in CO, and it was over 100F in Glenwood Springs. Did you luck out and find some cooler weather?

Forgive my ignorance, but why is it that no one favors drop bars? I put Midge bars on my energy sink (MTB) and have been so much happier with multiple (and more ergonomic) hand positions. Couldn't imagine spending a week or more on flat bars while logging 200+ miles. But then I'm also a proponent of matching gears to speed and terrain, which is just so passe these days...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ispoke said:


> What a cool trip, neighbor! We were in Durango, Aspen etc. a couple weeks ago, but the wife is preggo so we stuck to easy road rides. We had temps in the high 90's all week in CO, and it was over 100F in Glenwood Springs. Did you luck out and find some cooler weather?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but why is it that no one favors drop bars? I put Midge bars on my energy sink (MTB) and have been so much happier with multiple (and more ergonomic) hand positions. Couldn't imagine spending a week or more on flat bars while logging 200+ miles. But then I'm also a proponent of matching gears to speed and terrain, which is just so passe these days...


I love my flared WTB drop bars. My decision was was more about strong brakes than hand position, although I didn't want to just use flat bar + grips so I picked up a set of these Ergons at the last minute, worked out great - very comfy.

we had cooler weather at altitude but it seemed everything below 8,000' was toasty. Not SF Valley hot, but still warm


----------

